

Meetup's great, simple user-test setup  - ThomPete
http://boingboing.net/2008/12/13/meetups-dead-simple.html

======
ThomPete
And here is the founders presentation of their method at slideshare
<http://www.slideshare.net/glusman/lean-usability>

This is the way to test your product. Not 5USD Beer tests or lengthy and
expensive usability report.

There is only one test and that is the real test.

